# Selection à venir??



## SimonM (22 Apr 2013)

Je viens tout juste de terminer le processus dapplication, mais quelques jours en retard pour le comité de selection. Est ce que quelqu'un sait s'il va en avoir un autre prochainement??  

Merci

Ps. Japplique infantrie/reguliere


----------



## Nolimits03 (23 Apr 2013)

Comment a tu fait pour savoir qu'il y a eu une selection ? J' ai moi aussi fait ma demande il y a quelque temps pour se metier !


----------



## SimonM (23 Apr 2013)

Jai passé mon entrevue Lundi matin et la personne qui me l'a fait me l'a dit a la fin.


----------



## Ducam (23 Apr 2013)

Is it safe to assume that you guys are both in Quebec?

I had my interview end of February and have been told that the Toronto RC just kinds hands out offers of employment throughout the year when a good candidate comes across the desk.

I have completed everything but now waiting for my references to be contacted to get on the merit list.


----------



## SimonM (23 Apr 2013)

I figure things must be different for anglophones applyibg for infantry since there are 2 infantry regiments vs. Just one francophone regiment. Hence more job opening and BMQ courses for anglophones.


----------



## SimonM (23 Apr 2013)

Nolimits03 : quand as tu appliqué et où en est rendu ton dossier??


----------



## Nolimits03 (23 Apr 2013)

J'ai appliqué il y a 1 mois et quand je telephone il dise que mon dossier est complet. Il est en revision..


----------



## SimonM (23 Apr 2013)

As tu passé des tests??


----------



## Moon (23 Apr 2013)

Je vous souhaite la meilleur des chances à tous les deux! J'espère servir notre magnifique pays à vos côtés un jour!


----------



## Moon (23 Apr 2013)

Une seule chose, à ma connaissance , l'infanterie est fermé pour les militaires du rang en 2013. Je me trompe?


----------



## SimonM (23 Apr 2013)

Oui tu te trompe.


----------



## Nolimits03 (23 Apr 2013)

Non pas de test :s mais les 3 metier que j'ai choisis sont ouvert. Je connais des personne qui on tt fait en 3 mois ! Jespere que mon traitement sois aussi rapide.


----------



## SimonM (23 Apr 2013)

Je te le souhaite, mais fais toi a lidee que tupourrais attendre plus longtemps que tu pensais. Jai appliqué en juillet 2012 et je viens de finir le procesus administratif (tests, entrevue, etc)


----------



## Nolimits03 (23 Apr 2013)

Entre juillet et maintenant il y a pas bcp de Qmb francophone ? P-e que c'est pour sa .. ? Il ton appelé quand pour ton entrevu ?


----------



## SimonM (23 Apr 2013)

Jeudi 18 avril. Entrevue Lundi 21 avril.  

En moyenne il y a un QMB franco par mois, des fois plus


----------



## Nolimits03 (23 Apr 2013)

Et tu va etre dans le QMB de juin ?? A tu ta date ?


----------



## SimonM (23 Apr 2013)

Pas encore, jattends la prochaine selection pour linfantrie. logiquement en Aout jirais a St jean. Logiquement ....


----------



## Nolimits03 (23 Apr 2013)

Alors pour juin et juillet c impossible de partir pour le Qmb si on souhaite etre infanterie ?


----------



## SimonM (23 Apr 2013)

Si tas pas de tests de fait encore jte dirais oui etant donner la grosseur de la liste dattente pour ce metier.


----------



## Nolimits03 (23 Apr 2013)

Pour les autre metier ? Se serait possible ? Javais selectionné infanterie, sapeur et blindé.


----------



## Moon (23 Apr 2013)

J'ai verifié et effectivement sapeur(priorité 4) et infanterie(priorité 3) ont ouvert la semaine passé.


----------



## SimonM (23 Apr 2013)

Oui ils sont ouverts, mais tous les candidats qui ont deja postuler vont avoir priorité pour ces BMQ. Si linfantrie etait fermee je naurais pas passé mon entrevue.


----------



## Nolimits03 (23 Apr 2013)

Comment fait tu pour savoir les prioritée ?


----------



## Moon (23 Apr 2013)

Oui , c'est évident SimonM. Pour les prioriétés, il faut que tu connaisse quelqu'un qui t'aime bien dans un centre de recrutement Nolimits03.


----------



## SimonM (23 Apr 2013)

De quoi comment jfais pour savoir les priorité?! Il me semble que cest evider que si quelqu'un attend depuis des mois, il va passer avant ceux qui viennent de postuler. Non???


----------



## Moon (23 Apr 2013)

Non je disais que c'est évident que c'est ouvert puisque tu est passé l'entrevue. Et l'autre partie c'était pour la question de l'autre gars. Désolé pour le mésentendue!


----------



## Nolimits03 (23 Apr 2013)

Infanterie [3] sapeur [4] blindé [?] ... Moon plus le chifre est haut plus c bon ??


----------



## Moon (23 Apr 2013)

blindé 2 artillerie 1. Plus le chiffre est petit , plus c'est prioritaitre d'engager!


----------



## Nolimits03 (23 Apr 2013)

Alors pour l'artillerie il y a de forte chance pour etre selectioné vite ??


----------



## Moon (23 Apr 2013)

Si je me rapelle bien c'est 1 artillerie, mais c'est le seul que je suis plus ou moins sur.


----------



## SimonM (23 Apr 2013)

Je sais Moon, cest Nolimits qui avait demandé comment savoir les priorités.


----------



## Nolimits03 (23 Apr 2013)

SimonM quels étaient tes 3 choix de metier en ordre ?


----------



## SimonM (23 Apr 2013)

Infantrie.


----------



## Nolimits03 (23 Apr 2013)

Juste Infanterie ?


----------



## SimonM (23 Apr 2013)

Oui! Cest tout ce qui minteresse.


----------



## Nolimits03 (23 Apr 2013)

C'est vrai que c'est interessant l'infanterie  moi tt les metier de combat minteresse mais je doit avouer que mon favoris reste l'infanterie


----------



## oli77 (23 Apr 2013)

Moi j'ai recu un email la semaine derniere pour dire que mon dossier avait ete transferer a quebec, jai appeler ver la fin de la semaine il mon dit un recruteur va vous appeler bientot, toujours pas de nouvelles... a vous entendre parler jespere que jpassera pas tout droit!


----------



## Nolimits03 (24 Apr 2013)

Dit toi que le tien a la chance detre rendu a Quebec  moi il est tjr en traitement... Je crois que vs allez partir en juin ou juillet.. Moi jespere tjrr


----------



## SimonM (24 Apr 2013)

Les deux prochains QMB possibles sont en Juin et Aout. Cela dit, si votre TAFC, test medical et entrevue ne sont pas fait, je serais surpris que vous soyez selectionés pour ces cours la étant qu'il y a bcp dautres candidats qui attente depuis des mois. Porfitez de ce temps poir vous preparer physiquement a travail de fantassin (si cest là que vous appliquez).


----------



## Nolimits03 (24 Apr 2013)

Oli77 tu a appliqué quelle date ??  Et pour quelle metier ?


----------



## lfmemorabilia (24 Apr 2013)

artillerie et blindé sont priorité 2 et il y aura des sélection au début de juillet selon l'officier qui ma fais passer l'entrevue bonne chance a tous


----------



## SimonM (24 Apr 2013)

Oubliez les BMQ cet été les gars. Ça va etre complet. Avec moi dans celui de Juin


----------



## Moon (24 Apr 2013)

Félicitation mon homme! Ça te laisse encore 1 mois complet pour te mettre fin prêt!


----------



## Nolimits03 (24 Apr 2013)

Il t'on dit que setait complet ?


----------



## SimonM (24 Apr 2013)

Pas directement, mais va y avec la logique dude. Le metier de fantassin a ete femer pendant toute lannee 2012. Donc durant tout ce temps, les candidatures se sont accumulées. Quand le metier a ouvert, ont prit tous les candidats en banque pis yen ont choisit la dedans! Sa va aller a plus tard. Automne ou hiver probablement.


----------



## Nolimits03 (25 Apr 2013)

Je suis content pour toi mec ! Amuse toi et bonne carriere. Nabandone pas !! Je vais continué dattendre et on se vera p-e au battaillons des R22eR !


----------



## SimonM (25 Apr 2013)

Merci! ;D


----------



## Chelomo (25 Apr 2013)

Bonne chance guys, toujours le fun de voir des francophones dédiés  En espérant servir avec vous dans 3-4 ans hehe. 

PS: Les candidatures s'accumulent, oui, mais c'est pas necessairement premier arrivé premier servi. Ce qui se passe c'est que une fois que vous avez fait toutes les étapes du processus de selection, vous êtes inscrits à la liste de mérite. À partir de là, si ils ont, par exemple, 30 jobs d'infantrie, ils vont prendre les 30 scores les plus haut qui ont mis infantrie comme choix. Il y a des subtilités, mais c'est très possible que si quelqu'un viens de finir son processus et a un score plus haut que vous, qu'il aie une offre et pas vous, même si ca fait 14 mois que vous attendez :/

En tout cas, félicitation Simon!


----------



## oli77 (26 Apr 2013)

J'ai apliquer en fevrier, comme sapeur et comme tech. apro


----------



## Nolimits03 (26 Apr 2013)

Oli, Il t'on appeler pour ton entrevue ??


----------



## Moon (26 Apr 2013)

Chelomo said:
			
		

> Bonne chance guys, toujours le fun de voir des francophones dédiés  En espérant servir avec vous dans 3-4 ans hehe.
> 
> PS: Les candidatures s'accumulent, oui, mais c'est pas necessairement premier arrivé premier servi. Ce qui se passe c'est que une fois que vous avez fait toutes les étapes du processus de selection, vous êtes inscrits à la liste de mérite. À partir de là, si ils ont, par exemple, 30 jobs d'infantrie, ils vont prendre les 30 scores les plus haut qui ont mis infantrie comme choix. Il y a des subtilités, mais c'est très possible que si quelqu'un viens de finir son processus et a un score plus haut que vous, qu'il aie une offre et pas vous, même si ca fait 14 mois que vous attendez :/
> 
> En tout cas, félicitation Simon!



Bref, essayez d'avoir une candidature compétitive.( Niveau d'étude, bénévolat , activité physique, poste de gestion .. ect.)


----------



## lfmemorabilia (26 Apr 2013)

Félicitation Simon combien de temps ton processus?


----------



## SimonM (26 Apr 2013)

De lapplication au moment où je vais commencer a St Jean, 10 mois et des poussieres.


----------



## oli77 (26 Apr 2013)

Non ils m'ont toujours pas appeler pour une entrevue j'espere que le processus ce fera vite! Je peu etre patien mais on aimerais tous que tout se regle dans les plus bref delais quand même !


----------



## lfmemorabilia (27 Apr 2013)

0li 777 tu as appliqué en février 2012 ou 2013?


----------



## oli77 (27 Apr 2013)

2013


----------



## Nolimits03 (27 Apr 2013)

Tu sera partit en aout je croit buddy !


----------



## oli77 (28 Apr 2013)

On verra!   Je l'espere du moin !  :warstory:


----------



## steph1976 (18 Jun 2013)

Moi j'ai commencé mes demarches en septembre2012 et je pars pour mon qmb dans 1 mois donc 1ans 1/2 d'attente alors faut surtout être patient car des processus lents j'en ai pas vu bcp alors bonne chances a tous


----------



## oli77 (18 Jun 2013)

Felicitation! qu'elle metier?


----------



## steph1976 (19 Jun 2013)

Conducteur MMS et je voulais ecrire septembre 2011 et non 2012


----------

